# Ipod verre brisé!!!



## imillia (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous et toutes,

Ma fille a brissé le verre de son IPOD, au collège, pendant son cours de EPS, elle a laissé ds son sac. Le Ipod a ét piétiné. Il marche toujours. La Fnac, ne prend pas en compte ce type d'accident.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais me dire où le faire reparer? combien cela peut me couter? 
Est-ce que je dois le faire reparer par le SAV de la Fnac? J'avais pris une extention de garantie mais cela ne sert à rien.

A bientot avec vos conseils.

Imillia


----------



## xtlink (14 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que le sav pourrait te le reprendre si dans les clauses ta la casse.

Mais je doute quand meme.

Pour la réparation, je peux pas te dire. Faut voir avec la fnac, si il te propose pas un forfait au niveau du SAV.


----------



## tombom (15 Novembre 2009)

faut peut etre regarder au niveau des assurances (scolaire ou non... mais comme il n'y a pas de coupable en particulier... a moins que...)
sinon c'est quel ipod...?
apple peut le reparer, mais il faudrat payer (a titre de comparaison, pour un ipod touch, c'est environ 200 euro au moins chez apple)
un coup d'oeil sur ifixit.com peut etre utile... car il est peut etre plus interressant de changer la vitre soi meme, en commandant les pieces... ( sachant que la garantie risque tres probablement de sauter si la reparation est faites par vos soins...)

personnellement je dirai que en fonction du modèle de l'ipod, du prix d'achat, du temps restant de la garantie etc, il est necessaire de s'interroger sur les differentes possibilités...


----------

